# I got my doe :D



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Her name is CreamCake. My partner and me thought the name was perfect. She's an albino.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gorgeous and a great set of ears


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Gorgeous and a great set of ears


Thank you. I will pass on your compliments to her


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

xD wish I could get new mice but something has one horribly wrong and in my whole city there is only 3 mice in a pet shop. And we are afraid some makor disease has happened or something.


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> xD wish I could get new mice but something has one horribly wrong and in my whole city there is only 3 mice in a pet shop. And we are afraid some makor disease has happened or something.


That is ridiculous, there should never be a mouse shortage!  I hope you find some mice soon. We just had a mega influx of mice in Leicester. I was really worried I wouldn't be able to find any, then boom! Mice every where!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh I have a few. But others don't have any  Mwah ha ha. I have 2 does and 2 bucks to keep me going for now


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Well that's good  It is hard to get your first mice but well worth it.


----------

